# Poecilotheria miranda



## Hendrik C. (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi,

*Poecilotheria miranda*

























Best regards
Hendrik


----------



## JoJo (Aug 13, 2006)

very good pictures illmatic :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## urs (Aug 13, 2006)

:worship: Excelent!!!:clap: 
What kind of camera do you use?

Best regards Uros


----------



## syndicate (Aug 13, 2006)

once again sick shots bro!!


----------



## anderstd (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Andros666 (Aug 13, 2006)

she (?) is so beautiful !!


----------

